# világos kék / világoskék



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Szerintetek hogy jobb, egybe- vagy különírva ebben a mondatban:

_Ennek a lánynak nagyon világoskék, szinte fehér szeme van.
_illetve
_Ennek a lánynak nagyon világos kék, szinte fehér szeme van.
_


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az Osiris helyesírási szótára csak a "világoskék" alakot adja meg, de a nyelvi ösztönöm azt mondja, hogy ez az az eset, mint a feketerigó/fekete rigó: a "feketerigó" egy faj neve (maga az egyed többnyire fekete, de lehet sötétszükre is), míg a "fekete rigó" egy olyan rigóegyed, amely fekete, viszont nem tudjuk, hogy közelebbről melyik fajhoz tartozik, azaz feketerigó vagy sárgarigó. Ha a sárgarigó beleesik a kéménybe és kormos lesz, akkor ő már egy "fekete rigó", vagy "fekete sárgarigó".

A "világoskék" egy adott szín; a "világos kék" a "kék" színnek egy világos árnyalata. A kettő közt az a különbség, hogy az egyik középfoka "világoskékebb", a másiké "világosabb kék".

Példa:

-- Milyen festéket szeretnél a fiú szobájába? Fehéret? Kéket? Világoskéket?
-- Kéket.
-- Ez jó lesz?
-- Nem. Ez túl sötét. Én egy világosabb kéket szeretnék.
-- Világoskéket?
-- Nem, kéket, csak legyen ennél világosabb, de ne legyen világoskék.

Én úgy írnám, hogy "nagyon világos kék, szinte fehér szeme van".
Ez azt jelenti, hogy a kék árnyalata nagyon világos.
A "nagyon világoskék szeme van" azt jelenti, hogy a szeme színe (bár világoskék) nagyon intenzív:
vö. "nagyon piros", "nagyon lila".
A "nagyon világoskék" esetében nyilván a világoskék nem lehet harsány, de lehet ragyogó, fényes, elbűvölő világoskék szeme valakinek (láttam már olyat).

Makes sense?

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... Makes sense?



Yes . Köszi, teljesen egyetértek.


----------



## Akitlosz

Így:

Ennek a lánynak nagyon világoskék, szinte fehér szeme van.

vagy így:

Ennek a lánynak nagyon világos*,* kék, szinte fehér szeme van.

A világos kék szerintem nem jó, mert éppen a világosabb kéket hívják világoskéknek, így a világoskéknél világosabb kék kifejezésére a világos kék kifejezés számomra alkalmatlannak tűnik. Szerintem a beszélőnek is, ezért tette utána további magyarázatként, hogy szinte már fehér.

A nagyon világos világoskék kifejezés meg kicsit furcsának tűnhetett neki.


----------

